# a new chiller design



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

I have tried all the different fog chillers using coolers fill of ice and all they do is leak and make a big mess. 
then I had an idea..

Self contained Fog Chiller ice ...

Parts list

1 - 2 foot 4 inch PVC Pipe
2 - 3 inch to 4 inch adapters
1 - 2 foot 3 inch galvanized tube "crimp type"
silicon caulk










place a bead of silicon in the crimp grove and snap the pipe together










put another bead of silicon along the edge,

put one end of the pipe into the adapter and seal with silicon










do the same on the other end. be sure you use PVC glue to glue the adapters to the PVC Pipe and create a water tight seal.










Need to drill a water tap hole in the PVC Pipe


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

Cut 2 short pieces of 3 inch PVC pipe to use as a final seal for the metal pipe. This will allow you to compress the Silicon 
and lock in the metal pipe. My first attempt with no leaks










Be sure to add extra silicon to the top of the metal pipe and use plenty of PVC cement on the 3 inch pipe, use a hammer to tap it in 
solid.. When it's dry, fill with water/salt mixture and freeze.










So I was thinking that I need to create a little more surface for the fog to go through so it can cool down faster, so
I took some scrap copper tubing and soldered it together to fit inside the metal pipe, this will give more surface that will be cold









Then I was helping a friend install a cold air kit on his car and we pullout an aluminum honeycomb (Pre converter) from the intake
so I though this would be perfect to use to create more cold surface area to cool the fog. (Sorry for the Silicon mess, the tube started to drip)









Here is is complete - In the Freezer









Fill with water and put in the freezer before use.

Water Mixture
Rock Salt 
1 cup per gallon container

Instructions:
Add 1 cup rock salt in a one gallon milk jug add warm water in the jug. Mix or shake until dissolved. 
Add the mixture to the Fog cannon and Place in your freezer until frozen. Use as needed!

Why Salt?
Traditional ice cream makers use salt and ice in the process of freezing the ice cream. The salt lowers the freezing point of water and actually melts ice. At the same time, it draws heat away from the ice cream canister, allowing the mix inside to freeze. What dawned on me is that I could add salt to water, then freeze it, and this should be colder and last longer than the same container filled with regular water.

Remember that water will expand 8% when it freezes so make sure when you fill it up, stand on end and let the excess 
water run out the hole then cap it off


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

I added the various baffles in the galvanized pipe, this will slow the fog down. 
I also thought about adding a 3 inch PC Fan (No Power just static) into the end of the tube to act as a restrictor but as the fog flows past the fan it will force it to turn slowing down the airflow.










Both of my Foggers are 400 watt, the Fog Bazooka" pipe is in the
freezer and ready for the test. 

I knotched the end to fit better on the Fogger nozzle










Ready for the test Dry (Warm) fit is complete... .Freezing now... 









Here is the Video.

It works but I need better fog juice or I need to tweak the fogger to get a thicker fog






The larger the Fog Machine the longer the tube will need to be.

I am working on one that uses three of these short ones with 3 inch elbows making an "S" type pattern to create more surface.

Here is a drawing that may help


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

I broke out the old Vortex Style Chiller from last year and filled it with Ice, and I put the two to a race to see how the bazooka performs.










I now know that my Foggers are poor quality because of the low fog output. 
These are 3 year old 400 watt Spirit Ground Foggers that have built in fog chillers that frankly are too small
too work well.










So I removed the "Ice Box" and replaced it with a stainless steel tube. This is to work with the Vortex (home Built)


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

I picked up a 1000 watt fogger today and here is the attempt with the new fogger


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Good to see a new design! Works great! 
How long does it chill?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

My question exactly....


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

400 watt Fogger = 5 hours
1000 Watt Fogger = Testing


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I like it. I have kind of been kicking around an idea for something similar, but cooled with electricity (peltier cooling). I can't decide if the price is justified though. Seeing yours makes me want to make one, despite the immense hassles.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I love that the water is completely contained and that you could probably refreeze the same water over and over instead of getting new ice. How long does it take to freeze that thing?


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

This is actually a perfect design for using a cooler filled with ice and anti freeze/ water solution. A small fluid pump could circulate the fluid in the chiller This would keep the performance of the chiller constant for hours. Plus no screaming from the wife for sticking that nasty big ugly tube in her frig. LOL !!


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow! Cool design!


----------

